# Look Wisey, I'm Faux painting!



## RCP

Well, really just a glaze, but there is a first for everything!


----------



## aaron61

why?


----------



## RCP

Cause someone wants to pay me to do it in their home!


----------



## TJ Paint

lol good enough reason for me:thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net

What glaze are you useing?


----------



## Roadog

For that look you can get "rag" rollers (9 in).....gives that same look and is very fast. I have done several jobs with them and it works well.


----------



## RCP

ewingpainting.net said:


> What glaze are you useing?


Sherwin Williams Faux Impression Metallic Glaze Gold



Roadog said:


> For that look you can get "rag" rollers (9 in).....gives that same look and is very fast. I have done several jobs with them and it works well.


Yes, I saw those and may try them, this is still in the sampling process, thanks

It did not turn out quite like the card the customer has, we will see!


Roaddog, check this out!


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Try BM alkyed glaze, a lot better to work with as it gives you more open time. They have the metallic glazes to. SW can get alkyed glazes to. The latex glaze doesn't give you enough open tim. Specially when your on a big surface. The prob I have with the rag rollers is its creates the same lines over and over JMO


----------



## RCP

Yeah, i was worried about the lines, or creating a "pattern" with a roller.
There is no BM here, so I will just stick with SW, but thanks!


----------



## Paradigmzz

Modern Masters is mucho bueno in their metallic line, in about any line really. SW has been working on their faux products though. I would love to see the end result. Good luck!


----------



## Paradigmzz

P.S.- you spent 10+ bucks on those blank sample boards from SW, didnt you?


----------



## RCP

Paradigmzz said:


> P.S.- you spent 10+ bucks on those blank sample boards from SW, didnt you?


Heck no! Those are scrap drywall pieces from the job site! HD sells a 2 x2 square for 4 or 5 bucks! 


We have used the MM, it is nice stuff.


----------



## MAK-Deco

ewingpainting.net said:


> Try BM alkyed glaze, a lot better to work with as it gives you more open time. They have the metallic glazes to. SW can get alkyed glazes to. The latex glaze doesn't give you enough open tim. Specially when your on a big surface. The prob I have with the rag rollers is its creates the same lines over and over JMO


well you don't use it in an up and down motion like a regular roller 

Criss cross motion and that stops that from happening.


----------



## MAK-Deco

Paradigmzz said:


> *Modern Masters is mucho bueno in their metallic line, *in about any line really. SW has been working on their faux products though. I would love to see the end result. Good luck!



Agree, MM metallics are top notch compared to big paint companies also Blue Pearl those are my favorites.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

ewingpainting.net said:


> Try BM alkyed glaze, a lot better to work with as it gives you more open time. They have the metallic glazes to. SW can get alkyed glazes to. The latex glaze doesn't give you enough open tim. Specially when your on a big surface. The prob I have with the rag rollers is its creates the same lines over and over JMO


Would that work to do a room 20 X 15 X 32 height ?


----------



## ewingpainting.net

What the product, ya, I just did all the main areas in a 3200 sqft house. I wil have a yt video shortly.


----------



## RCP

This is just for one wall.


----------



## nEighter

DO ET!! Why not. Would not be much of a painter if you couldn't faux a piece or two


----------



## Roadog

I'm a fan of BM alkyd but its hard to impossible to find in New England anymore. And yes to the criss cross. Actually I use two, one with the glaze and one with the base paint if needed for tweeking. Same if doing a couple colors.
http://www.decoartisans.com/photo_pgs/Comm10.htm this is an example but with a sponge roller...same thing though.

Must have been one of my fellow decorative paint companies I was working with on that project that put us in the southern Utah page!

Two other good glazes with long open time (water base) are from Golden and Faux Effects


----------



## aaron61

Did a property wall with a rag roller a couple of years ago.Turned out great.Just roll in different directions.


----------



## LAD

Alkyd glaze talk? Rag rolling? Did this thread re-surface from 1992?

However, I must say, "kudos" to your interest in the decorative finish field. Try better glaze and coloring with tints for better results though.


----------



## RCP

Thanks Lad, not much available in my area, and not much call for it either.


----------



## Roadog

I mostly use acrylic glaze anymore but IMO oil still is the best when it comes to color. Acrylics still look "plastic" to me. I have also done huge walls, as in about 20 ft wide and 30 tall and have used the waterbase glazes, (professional brands, not paint store) have added XIM extender, OK'd from the company chemist, and still had some drying issues and I am by no means slow. Have done that size and larger with oil and never had an issue. For residential water base is fine and the prefered, but large commercial.....oil is a good option. And of course it all depends on the finish.


----------



## TJ Paint

aaron61 said:


> Did a property wall with a rag roller a couple of years ago.Turned out great.Just roll in different directions.


yeah it works, just gotta keep in mind to be random. Its pretty easy.


----------



## TJ Paint

heres one I did for a customer using the roller.

sorry, using a pos camera so its washed out.


----------



## sage

RCP, what did you mean by it not looking like the sample?
If the sample has a softer/blended look, you might want to consider using a stipple brush to soften it up.
http://www.etsy.com/listing/56006121/ralph-lauren-paint-stipple-brush-for

Sage


----------



## RCP

TJ, that looks great! I am a little concerned about the edges blending at the corners, we are only doing one wall, so it should not be an issue?

Sage, it wasn't the "faux" part, it was the base coat that was off from the sample card so there was not enough contrast. Back to the drawing board, this is a great customer and we are enjoying the process!


----------



## TJ Paint

RCP said:


> TJ, that looks great! I am a little concerned about the edges blending at the corners, we are only doing one wall, so it should not be an issue?


shouldnt be as much of an issue with one wall. on the edges and corners you do gotta give a bit more attention for blending. I used a brush for that.


----------



## Roadog

One of the best starting points for colour, and you probably know this, but whatever the basecoat is, go two chips up or down the fan deck for the glaze. (If staying with the same colour hue.) Visually it is pleasing to most. Good starting point.


----------



## nEighter

RCP said:


> *Heck no!* Those are scrap drywall pieces from the job site! HD sells a 2 x2 square for 4 or 5 bucks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have used the MM, it is nice stuff.


ever been to Utah? OH MY HECK!! :laughing::thumbup:


----------



## RCP

nEighter said:


> ever been to Utah? OH MY HECK!! :laughing::thumbup:


Bless your heart!


Now this thread is no good without Wisepainter, where is he?!


----------



## Workaholic

RCP said:


> Bless your heart!
> 
> 
> Now this thread is no good without Wisepainter, where is he?!


I have suspected for sometime that Nate and Wise are two characters stuck in the same brain. :jester:


----------



## RCP

1 brain, 1 tribble?:blink:


----------



## nEighter

same brain?! oh man 




I don't know, haven't spoke to him in some time.


----------



## WisePainter

RCP said:


> Now this thread is no good without Wisepainter, where is he?!



Well diddle! 
What, no P.M.?!?
I like the look, and the fun part is people will pay big money once you catch momentum. Here in K.C. it took me 1 year to catch on.
Not to mention recognition in your state.

kaching!


----------



## bikerboy

I like addicolor and modern masters glazes. Both have a long open time and are water based. You can add some propylene glycol to give more open time with SW's and BM's glazes, it's just hard to find it anymore. I'd go with Roadogs recomendations, he's the pro.


----------



## RCP

The HO is thrilled, wants Rob to do more! Still wet in this pic.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

You need to clean that lens, looks good


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

I thought those random spots were another technique :whistling2:


----------



## WisePainter

It's an addiction once you do one.
Looks great!
That there is what's known as a "headboard finish".

easy peasey makin' money!

I did one that was 16'x20', master bedroom in Florida.
stupid dimensions, but the 100' yacht parked outside validated it...


----------



## sage

RCP, that looks good!
Faux On!
Sage


----------

